# A lot of birds moving today



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Evertime I look out my window today in Fargo there's at least a flock of snows or canadas heading south. It looks like they're taking advantage of the strong N winds today!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I walked out of school today and saw 300 birds flying over the parking lot heading south fast, man i wish i wouldnt have to be in school during the month of OCT!!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Well go out tomorrow & drive by them - that should scare them back north :crybaby:


----------

